# Chrome Rings/Liners etc



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

O.K. here is a good one to chew over...what are your experiences with the variables of chrome or cast iron rings used in chrome or cast iron liners?

(Smoke)


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> O.K. here is a good one to chew over...what are your experiences with the variables of chrome or cast iron rings used in chrome or cast iron liners?
> 
> (Smoke)


As an apprentice working on diesel engines in the late 1940's, I progressed to working on the engine test beds. I seem to remember that any problems we had with piston seizures, were those with chrome piston rings. I don't remember any seize ups of the SG cast iron rings.
Maybe chrome piston rings were relatively new around this time on (say) 12" dia. pistons. I'm sure some member will be able to comment much more on this topic.

Ron.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Ron Dean said:


> As an apprentice working on diesel engines in the late 1940's, I progressed to working on the engine test beds. I seem to remember that any problems we had with piston seizures, were those with chrome piston rings. I don't remember any seize ups of the SG cast iron rings.
> Maybe chrome piston rings were relatively new around this time on (say) 12" dia. pistons. I'm sure some member will be able to comment much more on this topic.
> 
> Ron.


I'm thinking more about the mixes....


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I thought this would be provoking. What I was aiming at was that if you put chrome rings in a chrome liner disaster will ensue. I had a 10,500hp V16 Enterprise self destruct after a crankcase exposion caused by the company overhauling the engine putting a chrome liner in the engine when we were meant to be using all CI liners with chrome rings.

You can use CI rings in a chrome liner, or CI rings in a CI liner but not chrome on chrome.....


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

When I first read the heading I thought you were discussing the use of either chrome or steel napkin rings on passenger ships. Personally I think Mappin and Webb silver plate.

Typical deck officer I hear you say!

I am sorry for the intrusion.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Well, I thought this would be provoking. What I was aiming at was that if you put chrome rings in a chrome liner disaster will ensue. I had a 10,500hp V16 Enterprise self destruct after a crankcase exposion caused by the company overhauling the engine putting a chrome liner in the engine when we were meant to be using all CI liners with chrome rings.
> 
> You can use CI rings in a chrome liner, or CI rings in a CI liner but not chrome on chrome.....


Ian - The mind boggles! - Now we've got the full story.
It reminds me of an engine coming off the assembly line, when someone had omitted to fit the piston rings to the piston.
A subsequent report from the chief engineer contained just the criptic comment - "I am appalled!" (MAD)


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Chris Isaac said:


> When I first read the heading I thought you were discussing the use of either chrome or steel napkin rings on passenger ships. Personally I think Mappin and Webb silver plate.
> 
> Typical deck officer I hear you say!
> 
> I am sorry for the intrusion.


Good point Chris, and that brings up the topic of using silver alloy gudgeon pin bearings when using a crankcase lubricant containing a ZZDP additive....what happens? and what is the only medium speed diesel engine that uses those silver alloy bearings?

Life is good....


----------

